# Post-Con Depression?



## Piccolora (Sep 1, 2016)

Do any of you get the post convention blues? I know I sure do. How do you cope with it, or do you just wait for it to go away on its own?


----------



## Nataku (Sep 1, 2016)

It's usually recommended that you go to local furmeets or visit and hang with some local furs (or some other group) after a con to help step down from the PCD. If you draw, gather a local group of furs and do an art jam. Or just play lots of games with friends to distract you. Most tend to find it subsides after a couple weeks.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Sep 1, 2016)

Well you can cope with it by never going so you won't feel it in the first place~



https://imgur.com/height%3D662%3Bid%3D0ttbHfP%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D1366


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2016)

Not really. My first (and last) con I went to I was more overwhelmed by everything than anything else. Taking into consideration that I didn't really have anything to miss after leaving, it's hard to say if I did get PCD at all. I did enjoy some things though, and everyone seemed nice...


----------



## Astus (Sep 3, 2016)

Apparently it does actually exist, or so this guy Dr. Courtney "Nuka" Plante - FurScience said when I went to the furry psychology panel at Anthrocon. If I remember correctly it involves the fact that you're surrounded by all these people who seem to share a good deal with you, almost like you're entering a safe community or such and then it is suddenly pulled away when you have to go, giving you the depression. I felt it when I left AC, and so did my friend who I was with


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 4, 2016)

Cons are so good that when they are over you feel depressed? 

I really want to go to a furry con, and knowing this new bit of info makes me want to go more.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 4, 2016)

It's slowly fading, but it doesn't make it any easier. Coping methods don't work for me, so I'll just have to let it pass on its own. The meetup idea is a good one, though, but I don't know of any meet ups that would even be remotely close to me.


----------



## x_eleven (Sep 6, 2016)

Whenever anything especially good happens, or something special that you've been waiting for, comes to an end, there's always a let-down. It's normal and shall pass.


----------

